# Tank stand being built



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

My tank stand is cinder blocks and not too pretty. My girlfriends parents gave me a wraparound for the stand for my birthday. Its in the stages of being built at the moment (her dad loves building things). I wouldnt know where to start nor do I have the tools. Here are some pictures of the progress so far (I only have two pics of the process)


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

That looks good. I think a dark stain would make it look really nice when its done.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow, that looks like the finished product is going to look great. Her dad looks like he knows what hes doing.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow, very nie. Very nice garage as well!


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> Wow, very nie. Very nice garage as well!


thats exactly what i was going to say.. is he by chance an engeneer?







i dont know from personal experence but when i put in grage doors you could tell who an eng. was. everything was perfect.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. No hes is not an engineer but he is very bright and likes for things to be in order. I think its going to be black since all of the furniture in the room is black. Theres a coat of primer already on it and he started on it yesterday. I cant wait to see the completed piece.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Pictures of primed and 1st coat


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

cool. so uh, when should I be expecting mine?


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

very nice job humper


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Are you sure thats gonna hold your tank? Ask and see if he can add some support to it. And it looks great man.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a cinder block stand already under my 180...this is just to cover it up on the outside







thanks for all the comments ill post a picture once it is in place


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

AHHH well then your good and thanks for that piece of info cant wait to see the finish product.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Heres the finished product...needs a second coat on one of the trim pieces but its done. Looks a lot better than the cinder blocks. heres before and after


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

If you get time, could you take a pic from the topside of your tank, and describe how you have your hood/light fixture setup.... I REALLY like the looks of it. Thanks bro.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

damn that turned out awesone..


----------



## Willham187 (Jan 15, 2007)

Very very nice


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

skubasteve! said:


> If you get time, could you take a pic from the topside of your tank, and describe how you have your hood/light fixture setup.... I REALLY like the looks of it. Thanks bro.


There is no hood on my tank...I have two 36 inch fixtures that are supposed to be clamped onto a smaller tank. I have them just sitting on their legs on top of the tank. Here are some pics. Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

What are you using to cover the top of your tank? I like it alot, and I just broke my hood during my move and I need a replacement, thats why I ask. Thanks again bud.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Like i said...theres nothing on top of the tank...just the glass tops then the lights on top of them. Thats it. No hood. Let me know if you still dont see it


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Gotcha, im assuming your tank came with the glass tops? Sorry about me being confused.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

No problem...I ordered them with the tank from glasscages. Let me know if you have any more questions


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

thats a REALLY nice stand. looking at the early pics to the finished product, did u just keep the stand on the cinder blocks and put the stand in front of it?


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

i likes alot. I think i will do the same with my next setup


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

rockymax said:


> thats a REALLY nice stand. looking at the early pics to the finished product, did u just keep the stand on the cinder blocks and put the stand in front of it?


Yes thats exactly what it was designed for. I put it to cover up the ugly cinder block stand.


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

Humper said:


> thats a REALLY nice stand. looking at the early pics to the finished product, did u just keep the stand on the cinder blocks and put the stand in front of it?


Yes thats exactly what it was designed for. I put it to cover up the ugly cinder block stand.
[/quote]

wow man that was a really good idea...keep the cheaper cinder blocks but make it look nice. looks like the stands people pay hundreds for


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

looks great


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Very Nice!

At first I didn't understand that it was going around your cement stand. I was looking at the pictures thinking how is that going to support a 180g tank. Then I saw the last couple pics. Strong work dude.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

haha yeah I didnt know what to call it...its definitely not a stand but it makes it look like a nice stand. SO call it whatever you want...it looks a heck of a lot better than the blocks and pink foam. Thanks for the comments guys


----------

